# homemade tobacco stain?



## B0bEIII (Mar 13, 2009)

I just lucked out and got a hold of some tiger maple for an up coming project. I'd really like to through some extra mojo at it with a homemade tobacco stain. I was thinking of soaking some whole leaf chewing tobacco in some old bottom shelf rot gut whiskey I got here, and see what happens.
Looking around online it seems that the popular recipe uses the chopped up stuff in a can with ammonia. I don't know, I'd rather not use ammonia and that chopped stuff has got to be hard to strain out.
Does anybody have any recipes, application advice or pictures of the final product?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

I dunno.... I'm shakin my head in shame thinking about staining tiger maple.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't help you out too much on that one, but I have dyed sheets with coffee before. Coffee grounds are about the same consistency as snuff (the chopped up stuff in a can) so you can strain it with a coffee filter. Not very hard, just slow going. And if you dont want to use ammonia you could probably boil it in water just like coffee. That would probably stink pretty bad though. Good luck!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

If you don't like the natural beauty of a wood like tiger maple, why don't you just get some plastic in a color you like and use that.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Shellac comes in a variety of colours.


----------

